# Yellow teflon tape



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys think of using regular white teflon tape versus yellow on natural gas? Im thinking the white not legal but dought any differance other than yellow thicker. My Brother got all over me using white on his house small line we added. He told me So cal gas gave him hard time once years ago. But Ive done high rise you name it never been an issue. supposedly plugs up orfices I dont know we never put drip legs on what about all the other crud in the gas line oil , chips , dirt. 
Im thinking I probebly shouldnt be using the white because it might be technically illegal and could avoid an issue with an inspector but in reality cant see any possible problem. Here again Ive run gas on many hundreds of homes wrapping every or nearly every joint without a problem.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Here no tape is allowed only dope. See tape and a homeowner must have done it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Here no tape is allowed only dope. See tape and a homeowner must have done it.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Same here. But iirc, when I worked for that hack company in San Diego yellow tape was all you could use for gas threads.... but that was 15 years ago....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Here no tape is allowed only dope. See tape and a homeowner must have done it.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Same here, only approved gas pipe dope. By the way I never knew why it was called dope, it it an acronym?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Same here, only approved gas pipe dope. By the way I never knew why it was called dope, it it an acronym?


I don’t know for sure why it’s called dope. My guess it’s just slang? If you think about most plumbing terms they’re sexual in nature. Maybe it’s that way to keep us all interested in plumbing?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, only approved gas pipe dope. By the way I never knew why it was called dope, it it an acronym?
> ...


The brand is called " pro dope" atleast the stuff we buy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer Blue Monster brand. My Master seems to prefer Mega-loc... not much of a difference imho. Never seen Pro Dope.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I use Masters Pro Dope, well that's what every plumber uses here. The sprinkler guys uses unknown white stuff that come in a large tub.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

hercules grip....black and gooey and no leaks..takes a week to wear off your fingers..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> I use Masters Pro Dope, well that's what every plumber uses here. The sprinkler guys uses unknown white stuff that come in a large tub.


Thats probably loctite, stuffs not cheap


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hercules grip....black and gooey and no leaks..takes a week to wear off your fingers..


When you use a fresh can of blue monster it can make you look like you just gave Pappa Smurf a good time.... just saying.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

White Teflon tape isn’t allowed because it shreds easily and can end up in regulators and orifices. Yellow is approved here but I’ve never used it. It’s a lot quicker and easier to dope a gas joint than to tape it.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

wow suprised no one has ever used it yes its slower a little insurance against leaks. of course good threads good pipe and fittings properly doped and tightened never leak but when one of those is a bit off it just might leak Ive been around a bit and been told to use it besides using on my own . any way i guess its not listed for that use


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Ontario- 
white reflon is basically sold at big box stores(cheap), 
pink/yellow at Plumbing suppliers. Pro-dope is sold at both.
As for what is acceptable to use, any of them on/for is up to the manufactures discretion or application.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Hooray another pipe dope thread.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Ontario-
> white reflon is basically sold at big box stores(cheap),
> pink/yellow at Plumbing suppliers. Pro-dope is sold at both.
> As for what is acceptable to use, any of them on/for is up to the manufactures discretion or application.


You sure you can use teflon on gas pipe in Ontario? Back then it was dope only. I have my Ontario gas ticket but haven't needed to open a code book for gas in over 14 years in that province.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

I know with the company I worked for we do dope only on 1" and smaller then 1-1/4" and larger we do dope and white tape. We wrap the tape more than what we do on a water line. Never knew about the tape messing up the orifices, I was told that to much dope could do that.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to buy my dope at Sexauer


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I used to buy my dope at Sexauer


Interesting combination of words! :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> White Teflon tape isn’t allowed because it shreds easily and can end up in regulators and orifices. Yellow is approved here but I’ve never used it. It’s a lot quicker and easier to dope a gas joint than to tape it.


if you dont wrap the tape all the way to the bottom of the thread it wont get into the pipe and then dope over the tape, that goes for any threaded fitting for any application, water, heat, steam, boiler assembly etc. using both gives a bit of insurance of no leak and some wiggle room to back the fitting for alignment .


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you dont wrap the tape all the way to the bottom of the thread it wont get into the pipe and then dope over the tape, that goes for any threaded fitting for any application, water, heat, steam, boiler assembly etc. using both gives a bit of insurance of no leak and some wiggle room to back the fitting for alignment .


 thanks thats exactly how and why i use it in this way . but after giving it more thought and little checking Im thinking that I should be using only yellow on gas pipe .


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

I’ve heard the standard tape will liquify and seen it old on gas where it didn’t seem like it was worth a fk anymore - also I think I remember having some like 16+ years ago that had instructions/ mfg approved uses - nat gas was not on there, so good enough for me - also a no go by code here too, so there’s that.. blue monster/megalock tape is fine tho so kinda makes the yellow obsolete.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So I've been researching this more than I should have, and have found that the white and yellow are no different besides density (not that big of a difference) and some pigment.

Per Oatey site, as just one example, they state it is perfectly fine to use the general purpose white, but they also do recommend using the yellow if code requires it.

I've used white ptfe tape and dope on every gas line I've ever installed for 15yrs now with no issues. I also install it just as ShtRns described, don't wrap at the bottom of the threads. 
Never clogged up an orifice and I can't remember ever having a leak on any of my joints.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks me too looking into this a lot more than I should. I belive its the same exact product no matter the color and some is thicker but its wrapped in several layers. I dont buy clogging orfices is any worse than with the other tape plus all the dirt and crap. I seem to be in a real minority as for using any type of tape on thread joints but it has been very commonly used with companys and people I know in my area. My code says approved pipe joint material and I cant see white tape listed so I guess I havent got a leg to stand on. Thanks all! Boring topic to many I gather


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If using t-tape, I was taught to leave the 1st and 2nd thread un-taped; those are the starter threads. Those first {2} threads need to be without tape so they can start screwing into the fitting. I have cross-threaded a plastic male adapter into a metallic fitting in the past like I'm sure many of us have.


With regard to the t-tape and gas line debate, I've heard it stated that t-tape is a no-no on gas line. I just use thread sealant compound {dope} on gas.


I don't even know if I can find this subject in my fuel gas code book.


Maybe I'll research it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The problem with tape on gas is even if you properly do it the first time it can shred and fall in when something is taken apart/changed. That said It's rarely an issue for orifices if you have drip legs. I have heard of regulators being held open though and that is in my mind much scarier. As far as teflon breaking down, this can be true with some natural gas suppliers. Some refer to this as "wet gas". For those of us with propane everywhere wet gas and black sulfate crystals are a non issue. Soft copper and flare fittings eliminate most joints.



If you can't make your gas lines leak free with only dope then something is wrong with your tools/pipe or you just need to man up and carry bigger wrenches. Don't use the two factory threads they so kindly drug through the dirt and on the asphalt. Even if they aren't screwed up that way they have all that shizzy pain't in the threads.



I also feel that adhesive pipe dopes are a bit excessive and are a real pita on stuff that you know will need to be undone for service before the whole systems fails and needs replacing.


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

for what it's worth I prefer using the rectorseal #5 soft set thread sealant on gas pipe, has treated me well.


----------

